# Williams: Hornets can't rest on playoff clincher



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> WESTWEGO, La. (AP) -- Everywhere Monty Williams turns now, people want to congratulate him.
> 
> Family, friends, fans, his Hornets players, team executives and fellow coaches all want to tell the 39-year-old Williams what a remarkable job he's done in his first season with New Orleans.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2011/news/04/07/hornets-playoffs.ap/?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------

